# Eyebrow Pencil.



## Korms (Apr 15, 2007)

The H9 Formula Eyebrow Pencil seems to be getting rave reviews everywhere I look and I am so tempted to shell out on the Seal Brown shade.  My only problem is that I am nowhere near a Shu counter and cannot test the colour or consistency out for myself.  Has anyone on here used this before?  Anyone with pictures of the pencil applied (in any shade) would be really helpful!

Thanks in advance if anyone can help.


----------



## nyanko (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_The H9 Formula Eyebrow Pencil seems to be getting rave reviews everywhere I look and I am so tempted to shell out on the Seal Brown shade.  My only problem is that I am nowhere near a Shu counter and cannot test the colour or consistency out for myself.  Has anyone on here used this before?  Anyone with pictures of the pencil applied (in any shade) would be really helpful!

Thanks in advance if anyone can help._

 

i can take a pic later. it is a dark brown.. but has a slight red tone to it. stone grey is a good choice if you have dark hair but do not want any red. there is also 'brown' which has more red tonns than 'seal brown' 

hths


----------



## rosewitch2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_The H9 Formula Eyebrow Pencil seems to be getting rave reviews everywhere I look and I am so tempted to shell out on the Seal Brown shade.  My only problem is that I am nowhere near a Shu counter and cannot test the colour or consistency out for myself.  Has anyone on here used this before?  Anyone with pictures of the pencil applied (in any shade) would be really helpful!

Thanks in advance if anyone can help._

 
i have been using that pencil for 7 years...i like the texture (it needs some moisture on the skin cause if your skin is dry the color pay off is not good ) and natural finish and color it gives me i am not very sure if it has red undertone as the other user has said...it is not toally brown but i thought it has a tint of grey in it...by the way my hair is black and i have quite tan (olive) skin and the sales girl recommended me this color
this is the pic of me (i used seal brown) maybe you will get some idea on the color 
http://www.makeupgeek.com/forum/view...hp?f=6&t=13349


----------



## SuzyLily (Feb 9, 2010)

I use it and it's my HG brow pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love it to bits, I can't imagine myself ever using anything else. I personally haven't noticed any red undertones to it though?

An acquaintance of mine is a makeup artist and she claims it works on anyone haha, whether they're a blonde, brunette or a redhead. Don't know about that, but I can imagine it working out very well for many people


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 11, 2010)

I was on the waiting list for the Stone Gray one at Sephora since it was sold out (maybe 'waiting list' isn't the right term-but the "email me when it's back in stock" list) and they just emailed me today saying it wasn't going to be back in stock and it had been discontinued!  What?!  I really wanted to try this out!


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

^ maybe it isn't particularly popular in the US...they still have it in the UK, I almost bought it but something kept telling me it was wrong to buy a pencil that is grey since I have pitch black eyebrows


----------



## naijapretty (Feb 19, 2010)

I got mine end of last year at Nordstroms, they may still carry it on their website.


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 4, 2010)

love love love this product. i use seal brown and i stop looking around for eyebrow product. the color is just perfect and looks natural.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 9, 2010)

Love the seal brown pencil. It's a flat cool brown on me and doesn't go red at all. It also only attaches to my eyebrow hairs (doesn't draw on the skin) which I love. Gives my brows the appearance of being fuller without that 'drawn in' look.


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

This sounds like a good brow pencil, I want to check it out.  I think there might be a counter at Macy's.


----------



## Nekobeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

I have both in seal brown and stone grey. It's hard to post swatches as the pencil will not draw on skin. For some reason it will only show on places where there is hair. Which means that it will look very natural. At the same time it also means if you have an empty patch in your brow, this will not be the pencil for you.

  	I would go with the seal brown for most. I don't detect any red tones in this at all.

  	Stone grey is more suited for pple with black hair and prefer a darker brow.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

I use Anastasia eye brow pencil because it's long lasting. I use to use the brow wiz and loved the color, but it would break so easily I had to stop using it.


----------



## skin care (Jun 15, 2013)

Which company pencil is best to use.


----------



## amirahall1 (Oct 6, 2013)

i likei might want to try this eyebrow pencil


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2014)

I recently heard about this pencil for the first time and I'm super interested. Does anyone where I can order it from Europe? As far as I know the only place to order Shu products from is SpaceNK, but they don't seem to have this pencil.
  Also, what shade would I need if I want a cooltoned/slightly greyish brown (I'm currently using MAC Spiked)? Seal Brown?


----------



## User38 (Feb 3, 2014)

which one Anastasia or Shu?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2014)

Shu


----------



## User38 (Feb 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Shu


  Seal Brown.. the best!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like we don't have the brow pencil in Europe.


----------



## User38 (Feb 4, 2014)

Shu is a ;pain in the ass.. try Ebay, they get it from the far east and generally don't upcharge products too much.  Good luck.


----------



## marie4u (Feb 13, 2014)

bow pencils gives a good look for the eyes. girls should use it for the better and beautiful look.


----------

